# 2008 Michigan Trappers Convention



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

Michigan Trappers Association Annual Convention 
August 22 and 23 
Fairgrounds in Evart, Michigan on US 10 between Expressway 127 and Expressway 131 
Contact: Kevin Syperda - [email protected] - 616-636-5594 

Gary A. Schinske - [email protected] - 616-225-8680

_________________
Gary A. Schinske 
President, MTA


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

See ya there


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey Gary or anyone else for that matter. 

Do they do anything in the U.P at all. Does anyone know of any conventions up here. 


Thanks 

Rob


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Yes, the name escapes me at the moment.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Kinross is the name.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

When is it? That is at least a 4 hour drive instead of almost 8 hours. I think will hit some in Wis and Minn to would be about the same amount of driving most likely.


Rob


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

I believe i will actually be able to make it this year... im excited as all heck


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

There's one in Escanaba too, I believe.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Thought I'd horn in on Gary's Post. Joe and I are going to have a District 6,7 and 10 meeting in the Flint area. All trappers are invited to show up. Should we try to do a pot luck or just have a meeting and some trapping demo's.

What would you like to see for some demos? I can't get Mark June for a canine demo but I know a guy who has caught a few animals. Maybe Beaver and otter trapping. Let me know what you want or are thinking.

Griff


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Esky is even better that is only like 2 1 /2 hours away lol 


Rob


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

griffondog said:


> Thought I'd horn in on Gary's Post. Joe and I are going to have a District 6,7 and 10 meeting in the Flint area. All trappers are invited to show up. Should we try to do a pot luck or just have a meeting and some trapping demo's.
> 
> What would you like to see for some demos? I can't get Mark June for a canine demo but I know a guy who has caught a few animals. Maybe Beaver and otter trapping. Let me know what you want or are thinking.
> 
> Griff


when are you planning this mike?


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Bill I would guess end of April.


Mike


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

Griffon,

For sure let know dates and times when you know. Myself and my buddy would like to come to something like that. As far as what I would like to see, it dosen't matter. You know, I'm new at this, I just take in all I can take in as far as info goes. The more the better.

Kev


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

State convention and district meetings both sound great to me. Hope I can make it.


----------



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

District #3 of UPTA hosts a convention in July at the fairgrounds in Escanaba. Northern Great Lakes Fur Harvesters has their convention at the fairgrounds in Kinross in September. I do not have the exact dates for either.


----------



## Stanley (Mar 11, 2006)

http://www.uptrappers.com/

July 18 & 19, Fri-Sat, UP State Fair Grounds, Escanaba, MI


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

I am planning to come up to Evart for the trappers convention to gain more knowadge and hopefully take something home with me - new traps, gland lures and tricks of the trade. If anyone lives close to oakland and would like to ride up together, speak up. Gas prices being what they are we all could use a break.:yikes:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Neal, many go up for the weekend as there is camping on the fairgrounds. Lots of seminars and vendors. Beware of the late evenings by the fire :evil:


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

Should i wath out for the wild critters or the wild trappers?:SHOCKED:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The wild trappers and the liquids that they pass around :evil:


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

:yikes: Sounds like the high octain stuff will be readily available just like any other camp fire. Just don't get too close and for heavens sake don't....


----------



## oldforester (Feb 12, 2004)

A quick question, who do I need to contact to reserve a spot as a tailgater?

Thanks.


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

Go to the top of the post and there are two contact names. I'm not sure if you have to reserve a camp site. If anyone knows, please let me know so i can make my plans. Thanks


----------



## Stanley (Mar 11, 2006)

There's no need to make a reservation to camp. Plus, I don't think you can make a reservation anyway. There are more than enough site's. The Evart County Fair Grounds are improving the grounds every year. Electric/Water, and plenty of grass sites. Just make sure you pick a site that is on a high spot. Seems to rain.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Northern Great Lakes at Kinross-Sept 18(Fri eve) , 19 Sat all day and some pretty well done by Sun.

I dont believe any charge for camping. No hookups either, as I recall.


----------



## songbreeze (Sep 6, 2008)

The convention in Kinross/Rudyard is always *the third weekend in September*. This year that puts it *19th - 21st*. Lots of good stuff: vendors, demo's, seminars. Youngsters are encouraged to attend and participate.


----------



## OLD TRUCK (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey i joined the MTA when i was at the convention in Evart, how long does it normally take to receive your information package and such


old truck


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

You should be getting your stuff soon. We had a bunch of new members and only one person handles it.


Griff


----------



## abovee96 (Dec 24, 2007)

I bought some brackets at the convention that are supposed to hold a 160 or 220 conibear to the side of a tree. Anyhow, I can't figure out how they work. If anybody seen them or have them could you please do me a favor and let me know how to place them? Pics would be great. Thanks, Andy


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

are those the ones that you pound with a hammer to lock them on a tree? i think i know the ones your talking about. did you buy them from a tailgater? if ya did, i know who you bought them from, and i'll hook ya up with him.
Al


----------



## abovee96 (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah, they get pounded into a tree, I would appreciate that alot.


----------

